# Henry Ford Plumbing Parts Engine - Running!



## cfellows (Dec 31, 2009)

Be patient... it takes me a little while to get it running on its own. Fuel mixture is very touchy and the engine has to be warmed up. Got a bit of tuning to do, but it does run on its own... for a while! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nE9saAeksvE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nE9saAeksvE[/ame]

Chuck


----------



## shred (Dec 31, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## ozzie46 (Dec 31, 2009)

Very good Chuck.

 Ron


----------



## Metal Butcher (Dec 31, 2009)

Congratulations Chuck! :bow:

You got her running good, and what a great sound!

Like you said, maybe just a little fine tuning and your done.

-MB


----------



## Deanofid (Dec 31, 2009)

Yipee!
It seems to run very well once it got warmed up just a touch. I know you want to do some refining to the build, but really, it went great!

Frankly, I'm surprised the BBQ igniter lasted for the entirety of the run here. If you think about it, how many times would it get used in it's normal use? 500 times, maybe a thousand? It might just have gone past its design life in the first minute or two of the run. Or maybe I'm full of it.

Really good to see this run, Chuck! Interesting, unique, fun. All the good adjectives apply.

Dean


----------



## rake60 (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratulations Chuck.
Beautiful runner! :bow:

Rick


----------



## Maryak (Jan 1, 2010)

Chuck,

Fantastic job sir. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## NickG (Jan 1, 2010)

Just brilliant Chuck, you know it runs now so it's just a matter of fine tuning! Great project!

NIck


----------



## kvom (Jan 1, 2010)

That sound is sweet!


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jan 1, 2010)

Great video...great sound. Thanks for posting it.
Struggling to say more...it's just great.


----------



## IronHorse (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice Job, I will have to make one of these some day. 


IronHorse


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 1, 2010)

Glad you got it running Chuck!!! Nice job!!!!!


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 6, 2010)

Awesome job Chuck!

That's really cool.


----------



## PhillyVa (Jan 6, 2010)

What a great job... :noidea: *Congrats to you Chuck* :bow: :bow:

Regards

Philly


----------



## joe d (Jan 6, 2010)

Congrats, Chuck.

This one was fun to follow along. It sure sounds neat.

Joe


----------



## cfellows (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks, guys, for the words of encouragement. I've since removed the defunct piezo electric igniter and installed a set of ignition points. I installed the points to run off the crankshaft rather than the camshaft to simplify things and also to provide separate timing for the exhaust valve and ignition. The plug will fire twice as often, but that shouldn't hurt anything. I'm also waiting for a small ignition coil that I bought on Ebay and I may have to scrounge up a battery depending on how much voltage the ignition coil wants. I'll pobably mount all the extra ignition bits under the main board that the metal engine parts sit on.

Stay tuned.

Chuck


----------



## GOOFY063 (Jan 6, 2010)

Congratulations Chuck :bow: ;D 

Maybe someday i can make one that will look that good, but to run?


----------



## BillC. (Jan 6, 2010)

Great! I like it... Thm:

Now, what's next?

Bill C.


----------



## cfellows (Jan 6, 2010)

GOOFY063  said:
			
		

> Congratulations Chuck :bow: ;D
> 
> Maybe someday i can make one that will look that good, but to run?



Thanks, you should consider the compressed air version. I actually like the way it looks and sounds better than the IC version. It's also simpler to build.



			
				BillC.  said:
			
		

> Great! I like it... Thm:
> 
> Now, what's next?
> 
> Bill C.



Well, I'm not quite finished with it yet. Hope to get it running a lot better and better sound. But, I'm also resurrecting my Opposed 4 compressed air engine as a next poject. 

Chuck


----------



## BillC. (Jan 6, 2010)

Carburetors are tricky in these small sizes. That is the most frustrating part of getting a new engine running. But, not enough to do away with fuel, spark plugs, burnt fingers and dead batteries.....well, in rethinking a bit.....compressed air does sound appealing at that!

Bill C.


----------



## NickG (Jan 7, 2010)

Chuck, it's brilliant and I will be revisiting your thread when I start my i.c. engine - might be my next project!

Nick


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey Chuck another one of your interesting builds. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JohnLanark (Jan 10, 2010)

Wonderful Chuck, it sounds just like a veteran car. John


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice job Chuck! I like the looks and sound I may have to attempt a build.
Excellent!


----------



## shred (Jan 10, 2010)

Very cool.. going to bring it to the AMWE meeting next week?


----------



## engineman1 (Jan 10, 2010)

The sound is very well, I ike it!!

Martin


----------

